# Unions: To Join or Not to Join, that is the Question



## Wade (Jul 4, 2010)

Just like every thing else there are good and bad. Some hall's make joining the union the thing to do and others don't.
The hall in my area was more of a social club. Yet another hall 100 mile away was business.


----------



## Vine (Sep 15, 2016)

Just have to say, the IBEW's apprenticeship program is absolutely second to none. As an apprentice your pension benefits start as soon as your initiation fee is complete. Our pension is also very good, Local pension, NECA pension and IO pension, we also can contribute to a 401K if you want to. After retiring 12 years ago I have NOT had to any of my savings. Thank my union the IBEW for great pension. Little sarcasm here jugelllllly HAPPY


----------



## tlspruill (Aug 6, 2018)

Being a retired member of Washington DC's Union , I can only say life is good.With 3 pensions reduced health care costs( under
$300 a month for me and wife). And a 401 k paid by negotiated wages. Trade school is 2nd to noon,and almost free.If in the apprenticeship you even get paid. Yes you pay dues, but not so high as you may be lead to believe.
We all get old,look to your future,life retired is really good.
Thomas Spruill. IBEW. LU 26. Washington DC


----------



## Phil1 (Sep 11, 2018)

I’m a active IBEW inside Wireman and have been for almost 19 years (including apprenticeship)
Traveled all over in the South East to Texas to Ohio and all in between.
I’ve also had to go work non union because they pay per diem, union does not. So all the hotel cost was out of my check paid by me, after taxes. Granted I got a jam up pension and BCBS PPO insurance as long as I am working cover me and family at basically nothing and it’s the “Cadillac” insurance. BUT, I’m in it for me. When work was non existent the brotherhood was like you pay your own bills but the business manager still made his $130k+ a year, while I got food stamps and state Medicaid to cover my daughter. After that, yes it’s great, work is great, but it will be slow again. Bottom line is do what is in YOUR best interest, not the company (if working non union) and not for the “brotherhood” either. I do what is MY interest.
I always tell people there is NO “I” in the word “TEAM” but you can spell “ME”
It’s all about me and my family.


----------



## ielectric13 (Feb 28, 2017)

Just to inform you on the IBEW as an outsider I have tried to get into the IBEW and it is an exclusive club they do NOT just take people in unless you are related (son of member) or you are willing to get a job in a company that they want to unionize. Once you get the job in the non union company then you will be required to be a back stabbing agent that will preform tasks to either initiate or go along with a take over the company against the wishes of the owners. The people running the IBEW are near sited to the needs of developing the current work force of electricians in this province


----------



## Habibstarit (Sep 20, 2018)

We should join on the union. though some bad reputation .but everyone is not bad. There are some cool person always in the union. And also we enjoy some legal protection. union is required to represent all workers in that industry, regardless of their membership status. so , I think we should join on the union


----------



## kb3ffh (Apr 25, 2017)

I would gladly show someone all the union benefits compared to nonunion benefits. As far as dues go, it’s next to nothing compared to the higher hourly rate.


----------



## Hale_Landes (Oct 6, 2018)

I disagree with you. You may have had a bad experience or or just repeating thing the you have heard. I am a 32 year member of the IBEW. I am the first in my family to be a member. Our apprenticeship accepts applications all year round and applicants are accepted based on test scores.


----------



## SG85 (Mar 17, 2021)

How to tell if your local union is good, I'm told work is slow right now and I'm trying to get a second interview. Were told that this is a career but I want to work!


----------



## Tramping ain't easy (Nov 14, 2021)

ElectricianTalk.com said:


> We’re all aware that unions have played a huge role in shaping today’s workforce and workplaces. Unions are the reason for the 40-hour work week, child labor laws, safety regulations and fair wages. If not for unions, we’d be slaving away at jobs in horrid conditions for 12 hours a day, six days a week, most likely since we were 10. So, it’s safe to say they have done a lot of good for a lot of workers.
> 
> However, it’s not a total lovefest. Coercion, high dues, sometimes to multiple unions and political game playing can often result in a union not acting in its members’ best interests. And when that happens, the members always end up holding the short end of the stick.
> 
> ...


Wow, are there any union electricians here? I've read several posts in several different topics. And the information is not close to accurate. I am a union journeyman Wireman. Organized in 07 but came up through the IEC program in 96. Cash your first 3000 dollar pay check while having insurance and local pension and international pension. I'll never thought of looking back. Wish I'd started in the IBEW though I wouldn't have the appreciation I do for the union. It's scarry to make that leap but you won't regret it. Any questions I'll be happy to help


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Tramping ain't easy said:


> Wow, are there any union electricians here?


Quite sure we have a bunch.

I did my apprenticeship with the IBEW. Spent a few years trying to be a contractor. Now I'm with a different union (one shop/employer type.)


----------



## JZSparky (Jun 10, 2016)

If I may ask, with which union you are affiliated with now?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I was non union, then union, and then when I went out on my own, non union. They all worked for me at the time I was in each situation. Working out of the hall can have slow times unless you stay with one EC. Seems like that was the two lifestyles. Local work, one EC, steady, small jobs or big jobs, moving, typical construction, gypsy life.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

backstay said:


> I was non union, then union, and then when I went out on my own, non union. They all worked for me at the time I was in each situation. Working out of the hall can have slow times unless you stay with one EC. Seems like that was the two lifestyles. Local work, one EC, steady, small jobs or big jobs, moving, typical construction, gypsy life.


I went out on my own and took the advice of an old Journeyman and kept up my benefits. My wife was the owner and I was am an employee. Now that Im getting close to retirement age, Im glad I did it that way. A couple of times it got slow and I went to work for another union contractor. Good times, bad times, Im glad I took the old guys advice.


----------



## JZSparky (Jun 10, 2016)

I am union and see both sides. Saying as well have Master Electrician and planning to do work on my slow days or weekends. Build it slowly and see where it will take me.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

kb3ffh said:


> I would gladly show someone all the union benefits compared to nonunion benefits. As far as dues go, it’s next to nothing compared to the higher hourly rate.


The bees typically don’t waste their time telling flies why honey tastes better than poop


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

JZSparky said:


> If I may ask, with which union you are affiliated with now?


Not divulging as it discloses my employer.

Do note that IBEW is a trade union, while many other unions are industry or employer specific; you typically cannot be a member until hired.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

i have never been in a trade union but i have worked with guys that were. I have been in a few industrial ones and i have never been all that bothered by it. Basically i will pay the dues as long as i am not expected to do anything in return (attend meetings, vote, etc).
My ambition was never to be a electrician, mechanic, welder, cnc programmer, instrument tech, controls tech, scada tech or any of the other titles i have held so personally i find the restrictions of a union annoying. Its a great idea on paper to protect the trades people but it keeps you in a little box that i found boring. I bet if some of the union guys were honest they would tell you of times they wish they could go jump on a piece of heavy equipment or learn to walk the cup on a aseptic weld but they knew of the **** storm that would have created. 
The idea that some of you could go your whole career as a electrician yet never learning how to use a volt meter seems kinda ****ed up but some people are happy to work in there little box as long as the pay is good.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Tramping ain't easy said:


> Wow, are there any union electricians here? I've read several posts in several different topics. And the information is not close to accurate. I am a union journeyman Wireman. Organized in 07 but came up through the IEC program in 96. Cash your first 3000 dollar pay check while having insurance and local pension and international pension. I'll never thought of looking back. Wish I'd started in the IBEW though I wouldn't have the appreciation I do for the union. It's scarry to make that leap but you won't regret it. Any questions I'll be happy to help


Jounreyworker*


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Majewski said:


> Jounreyworker*


What if I don’t self-identify as a worker?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

backstay said:


> What if I don’t self-identify as a worker?


What if i dont identify at all?


----------



## sledge (May 9, 2016)

I have been a member of IBEW since 1980, UA refrigeration since 1987 and have kept those memberships active for the last 20 years even while working in the auto industry CAW/Unifor. I have had the occasional chance to work around non-union companies and seen some operators who were less than ethical. I cannot understand why anyone would not join a union if they can, it is so much better. The training, the benefits, the work opportunities are all superior. Why would you accept less than the best that you can get for your work? When you work for less, the money that you should have gotten, goes into someone else's pocket giving them a better life at your expense. 
From what I have seen with friends of mine the non-union companies brainwash young workers into thinking that they are special. Numerous lies and misleading promises so that the young'uns run around pretending to be superman, until the company dumps them for the next new cheaper superstar. No benefits, no pensions, no training. Sometimes they will work for years as helpers without ever getting a legitimate apprenticeship. Their career will be stalled as a result.
The union prevents all that nonsense.
For the long haul as a career tradesman union is the only real option IMO.
Regarding the social aspect of the union...who cares, that is a sideshow. The union is about work and my social life with family and friends is separate from work. If you get both that is a bonus, but it is not the main thing.
Don't get me wrong I have witnessed the unfairness of life in unions too but in my 42 years I have always received everything I was entitled to: wages and benefits and work opportunities that were better than anything I would have ever gotten in a non-union environment.


----------



## RemoPearl (8 mo ago)

gpop said:


> i have never been in a trade union but i have worked with guys that were. I have been in a few industrial ones and i have never been all that bothered by it. Basically i will pay the dues as long as i am not expected to do anything in return (attend meetings, vote, etc).
> My ambition was never to be a electrician, mechanic, welder, cnc programmer, instrument tech, controls tech, scada tech or any of the other titles i have held so personally i find the restrictions of a union annoying. Its a great idea on paper to protect the trades people but it keeps you in a little box that i found boring. I bet if some of the union guys were honest they would tell you of times they wish they could go jump on a piece of heavy equipment or learn to walk the cup on a aseptic weld but they knew of the **** storm that would have created.
> The idea that some of you could go your whole career as a electrician yet never learning how to use a volt meter seems kinda ****ed up but some people are happy to work in there little box as long as the pay is good.


 I would love to learn how to operate a LIEBHERR (?) 1300(O?) instead of cutting threading conduit,etc....


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> Don't get me wrong I have witnessed the unfairness of life in unions too but in my 42 years I have always received everything I was entitled to: wages and benefits and work opportunities that were better than anything I would have ever gotten in a non-union environment.


    

Good :
PAY
BENEFITS
RETIREMENT - That. follows you from company to company

The only negatives that for the most part employees can ignore.

Losers/slackers making what you make. From an owner's standpoint, this is a PIA
SOME overly pushy BROTHERS, "The Union Lawyers" From an owner's standpoint, this is a PIA.


----------

